# Need Picture of 1995 GMC 1500 rear Drum Brakes on truck



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone have a PICTURE of a rear brake assembly for above?

I screwed something up, adjusters don't seem right and adjuster slot is way off

It mat be that someone put the wrong backing plates or entire rear end on this truck because something just ain't right

I'm stupid but not dumb


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

most adjusters go star wheel short side to back or next to the arm for star wheel. and then if you pull the end off or thread out the adjuster thay most times have L or R stamped on them.

sorry no pics . and always do 1 side at a time to help with reassembly problems.

edit : try these http://www.rightautos.com/topic/Che...-mod-autos_yahoo_boss_imagesearch-o-d-s?img=0


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

These trucks used both single and duel servo brakes. Here's an exploded view of each...both images are of the driver side:


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Much appreciated


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know if adjustor actuator goes inside or outside of adjusting screw assembly?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Tomas090;584164 said:


> Do you know if adjuster actuator goes inside or outside of adjusting screw assembly?


Actuator lever goes on the outboard side of the star wheel.


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks again


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

I still have a problem

I can't figure out how self adjuster goes back together. Why does actuator not touch adjusting star?

Anyone have a step b y step for reinstalling self adjuster assembly


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

I still have a problem

I can't figure out how self adjuster goes back together. Why does actuator not touch adjusting star?

Anyone have a step b y step for reinstalling self adjuster assembly

Does small tab on actuator sit inboard in the notch of the adjuster fork

Does the actuator retainer spring attach inside or outside of spring

Bottom line, actuator does not touch adjuster by 1/2 " when assembled


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

By your description I can tell you working with the single servo style brakes Tom, and I don't have a truck here with the single servo brakes in order to take an actual pic for you.

But you can take a few _good, clear, and detailed _pix of how you have it assembled currently and email them to me if you want me to look them over. Best I can do..


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks again

seeing I have it back together, I think I will have mechanic look at it when he does inspection sticker

Kinda stinks doing any work in the driveway with cold rain :-(


----------

